

You and Your Research, by Richard Hamming - yror10
http://blog.samaltman.com/you-and-your-research

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hamming+research#!/story/sort_by_d...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hamming+research#!/story/sort_by_date/0/hamming%20research)

